# ~20 Gallon Rimless Shrimp Tank



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I ended up upgrading my shrimp tank after trying to downsize...but anywho, let me know if you have any suggestions as to what I could do with the bottom or just leave it as it. I was thinking maybe the addition of some clumps of windelov or java fern at the bottom would be good.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looks good what kind of lighting


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Regular T8. 
2 x 30W



scott tang said:


> looks good what kind of lighting


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! Impressive work with the mossy sticks. What moss is it?

Java fern or crypts will keep the work load to a minimal


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol mossy sticks. I just tied some java moss to manzanita branches.

I'm so tired of crypts  I think a fern would look better. Do you have any? 

Or...what plant would stay low so that I could use it to fill the bottom? It has to be able to withstand little light though :/


----------

